# كتابة التقارير والأبحاث - تصميم التقرير



## DAEA (17 ديسمبر 2009)

تصميم التقرير قد يختلف من تقرير لآخر ولكن هناك عناصر أساسية للتقرير أو البحث التي لابد من تواجدها . بعض هذه العناصر لا يُستخدم في حالة التقارير القصيرة لعدم وجود الحاجة إليه وسوف نناقش هذا كثيرا في هذه المقالة. من المفيد كثيرا أن نتعرف على هذه العناصر وطريقة كتابتها وفائدتها. هذه العناصر لا علاقة لها بلغة التقرير أو البحث فهي تستخدم باللغات المختلفة. هذه المقالة تناقش الموضوع من منظور عام ولكن في بعض الجامعات وبعض المؤسسات يكون هناك متطلبات محددة في تصميم التقرير قد تختلف عما هو مذكور هنا، ففي هذه الحالة يتم الالتزام بمتطلبات الجامعة أو المؤسسة


ما هي عناصر التقرير أو البحث الأساسية؟

الغلاف
Cover

وظيفة الغلاف الأساسية هي حماية التقرير أو البحث من التلف أو اتساخ الأوراق أو انحناء أطراف الأوراق. في حالة البحوث العلمية مثل الماجستير والدكتوراه يستخدم غلاف سميك -مثل الذي يستخدم في الكتب- للحفاظ على البحث. في حالة التقارير أو البحوث الجامعية أثناء الدراسة فإن استخدام غلاف بلاستيكي شفاف قد يكون مناسباً. في حالة تقارير العمل المعتادة فقد لا يوضع غلاف أصلاً نتيجة أن تداول التقرير لن يكون عملية مستمرة لمدة طويلة وغالبا ما يُحتفظ بالتقرير في ملف وبالتالي لا يكون هناك خوف من تلف التقرير. قد يستخدم غلاف بلاستيك لتقارير العمل الكبيرة جدا أو التي سيتم حفظها لمدة طويلة بشكل منفصل -أي لن يتم حفظها داخل ملف مع تقارير أخرى- وقد يستخدم كذلك الغلاف السميك في مثل هذه الحالات. فمثلا تقرير الإنتاجية اليومية والشهرية سيكون بدون غلاف، تقرير الأعمال السنوية أو الخطة السنوية قد يوضع له غلاف بلاستيكي، الخطة الاستراتيجية وخطة العمل للسنوات القادمة ودراسات الجدوى للمشاريع قد يستخدم لها غلاف سميك لأنه سيحتفظ بها لسنوات وسيتم تداولها بين إدارات وجهات متعددة. بالطبع في حالة التقارير الإلكترونية لن يكون هناك غلاف

في حالة استخدام غلاف فلابد أن يكون من الممكن التعرف على بيانات التقرير الأساسية من الغلاف بدون الحاجة لفتح التقرير. بمعنى أنك يمكنك معرفة عنوان التقرير واسم الشخص أو الجهة التي أعدته وتاريخ إصداره أو إعداده. لماذا؟ لكي تتمكن -بسهولة- من البحث عن التقرير من بين عدة تقارير موجودة على مكتبك أو في دولاب حفظ الملفات

في حالة استخدام غلاف سميك فسيكون لزاماً أن تكتب هذه البيانات على الغلاف الخارجي، وفي حالة استخدام غلاف بلاستيك شفاف فسيكون من الممكن رؤية صفحة العنوان -التي تلي الغلاف وسنتحدث عنها بعد قليل- وبالتالي لا يكون هناك سبب للكتابة على الغلاف. في حالة عدم وجود غلاف فإن أول صفحة مرئية تكون صفحة العنوان وبالتالي يتم التعرف على اسم التقرير من هذه الصفحة

صفحة العنوان
Title Page

صفحة العنوان هي أول صفحة من صفحات التقرير أو البحث وهذه الصفحة تمكننا من معرفة معلومات أساسية عن التقرير أو البحث بسرعة. لذلك فإن صفحة العنوان لابد وان تحتوي على

أ- اسم التقرير أو البحث - اختر اسم واضح ومعبر عن محتوى التقرير أو البحث 

ب- اسم مُعد التقرير أو البحث

ت- وظيفة مُعد التقرير مثل طالب في السنة الاولى أو مهندس صيانة أو مدير مصنع. الوظيفة توضع أسفل اسم مُعد التقرير

ث- اسم المؤسسة أو الجامعة التي صدر منها هذا البحث او التي ينتمي إليها معد البحثز اسم المؤسسة قد يكون مكون من جزئين أو عدة أجزاء مثل جامعة كذا- قسم كذا أو شركة كذا- إدارة كذا

ج- اسم الجهة أو الأستاذ الذي سيقدم له البحث - تستخدم كثيراً في التقارير الدراسية وتُستخدم بشكل أقل في تقارير العمل لأن كثيراً من تقارير العمل الداخلية تكون موجهة لأكثر من مدير وأكثر من إدارة 

ح- تاريخ إصدار التقرير أو البحث

في التقارير الدراسية قد يضاف اسم المادة الدراسية أو الدرجة العلمية التي يعتبر التقرير جزءً من متطلباتها. في تقارير العمل قد يضاف قائمة بالجهات أو الأشخاص الذين سيتم إرسال التقرير لهم وقد يضاف كذلك رقم كودي للتقرير. في تقارير العمل والأبحاث قد يوضع الملخص -سنتكلم عنه لاحقا- في صفحة العنوان وقد يوضع في صفحة مستقلة

في كثيرٍ من تقارير العمل القصيرة -أي المكونة من صفحة أو صفحتين او ثلاث - لا يوضع صفحة للعنوان وإنما توضع هذه البيانات في أعلى الصفحة الأولى وذلك لأن التقرير قصير ولا داعي لإضافة صفحة كاملة للعنوان. محتويات صفحة العنوان لابد من وجودها في أي تقرير سواء وضعت في صفحة مستقلة او في الصفحة الاولى


الملخص
Abstract or Summary or Executive Summary

الملخص كما هو واضح من الاسم هو ملخص لما يحتويه التقرير أو البحث. للملخص وظيفتان

أولاً: أن يعلم القارئ إن كان يحتاج ان يقرأ هذا التقرير أم لا. فقد يجد القارئ -الذي يبحث عن أبحاث في مجال ما باستخدام التجارب المعملية- أن البحث استخدم التحليل النظري وبالتالي يعرف أن هذا البحث ليس من الأبحاث التي يريد الاطلاع عليها، وقد يجد المدير أن التقرير يسجل أحداثاً وأنشطة يعرفها المدير بالتفصيل فيكتفي بحفظ التقرير أو تحويله لشخص آخر

ثانياً: أن يعرف القارئ المعلومات الأساسية جداً في التقرير مثل طبيعة الدراسة التي أجريت والنتائج (الاستنتاجات) والتوصيات وبالتالي قد يكتفي به عن قراءة باقي التقرير أو يقرر قراءة جزءٍ محدد من التقرير

الملخص وسيلة مساعدة عظيمة لقارئ التقرير لأنها توفر وقتاً كثيراً. في حالة عدم وجود ملخص فإننا نضطر لتصفح التقرير كله لكي نعرف إن كان هذا التقرير أو البحث به شيئاً نَهتم به في الوقت الحالي. تزداد أهمية الملخص عند كتابة تقرير لأكثر من قارئ وأكثر من مدير باهتمامات محتلفة لأن كاتب التقرير يعلم أن بعض المديرين رفيعي المستوى سيكتفون بقراءة الملخص وبالتالي لن ينزعجوا من وجود تفاصيل لا تهمه في داخل التقرير

طول الملخص لابد وأن يتناسب مع طول التقرير فمثلاً قد يكون الملخص أقل من خمسة أسطر للتقرير المكون من بضع صفحات، وقد يصل إلى صفحة (أو أقل من صفحتين) في حالة التقارير أو الأبحاث المكونة من عشرات الصفحات أو مئات الصفحات. الملخص يسبقه عنوان وهو “ملخص” بالعربية أو أي من الأسماء المذكورة عاليه بالإنجليزية مع مراعاة أنه في الأوساط الأكاديمية يستخدم
ABSTRACT
أما في تقارير العمل فيستخدم
Executive Summary or Summary
أحيانا لا تكون كلمة ملخص تنفيذي (بالإنجليزية) متداولة داخل المؤسسة فيكون استخدام كلمة”ملخص” (بالإنجليزية) أفضل

الملخص قد يوضع في صفحة العنوان إذا كان قصيرا لأن هذا يساعد القارئ على الاطلاع عليه سريعاً. أما في حالة الأبحاث والتقارير الطويلة التي يكون فيها الملخص في صفحة منفصلة فالبعض يفضل وضع الملخص بعد صفحة العنوان والبعض يفضل وضعه بعد جداول المحتويات وقوائم الجداول والأشكال والرموز أي وضعه قبل المقدمة. في حالة عدم وجود تفضيل لدى الجهة التي يُقدَّم لها التقرير فأظن أن الأفضل وضع الملخص بعد صفحة العنوان مباشرة لانه ليس هناك سبب لأن يقوم القارئ بتقليب صفحات جداول المحتويات وقوائم الأشكال لكي يصل إلى الملخص الذي قد يعرف منه أنه لا يحتاج قراءة التقرير أو قد يستغني بما في الملخص عن قراءة التقرير أو البحث 

يوجد نوعان من الملخصات: الملخص المعلوماتي والملخص الوصفي. الملخص المعلوماتي هو الذي تحدثنا عنه. الملخص الوصفي يعطي فكرة سريعة عن ما يحتويه التقرير أو البحث ولكنه لا يلخص البحث نفسه ولا يوضح النتائج. الملخص المعلوماتي يستخدم أكثر من الملخص الوصفي ولكن قد تجد بعض المجلات العلمية التي تستخدم الملخص الوصفي


جدول المحتويات
TABLE OF *******S
جدول المحتويات هو جدول يوضح رقم الصفحة التي يبدأ بها كل قسم من أقسام التقرير بحيث يكون من السهل الوصول إلى أقسام معينة مباشرة. جدول المحتويات يوضح كذلك للقارئ الأقسام المختلفة للتقرير. جدول المحتويات يحتوي أسماء أقسام أو فصول البحث أو التقرير كما هي مكتوبة داخل التقرير. ينبغي اتباع أسلوب ثابت في عرض الأقسام الفرعية أو العناوين الفرعية في جدول المحتويات

جدول المحتويات لا يستخدم عادةً في التقارير القصيرة التي تتكون من بضع صفحات لأنه في هذه الحالة يكون تصفح التقرير أمراً سهلاً ويكون النظر في جدول المحتويات تضييع للوقت

قائمة الأشكال
LIST OF FIGURES

عندما يحتوي التقرير على عدد كبير من الأشكال التوضيحية (خمسة أو أكثر) يكون من المفضل وضع قائمة خاصة للأشكال. قائمة الأشكال مشابهة لجدول المحتويات غير أنها توضح رقم الصفحة الموجود بها كل شكل

قائمة الجداول
LIST OF TABLES

قائمة الجداول مشابهة تماما لقائمة الأشكال ولكنها توضح رقم الصفحة الموجود بها كل جدول. أحيانا يتم وضع القائمتين في نفس الصفحة تحت مسمى
قائمة الأشكال والجداول
LIST OF FIGURES AND TABLES
مع كتابة الأشكال في النصف العلوي للصفحة والجداول في النصف السفلي

قائمة الجداول والأشكال تساعدان على الوصول إلى جدول ما أو شكل ما بسرعة بدلا من تصفح التقرير أو جزء منه للوصول إلى شكل ما أو جدول ما. قائمة الأشكال تكون مطلوبة غالباً في الأبحاث الأكاديمية الطويلة ولكنها لا تستخدم كثيراً في تقارير العمل خاصة التقارير الصغيرة داخل المؤسسة ولكنها قد تستخدم في تقارير العمل الطويلة والتي قد تستخدم لمدة طويلة مثل دراسات الجدوى والتخطيط الاستراتيجي وما إلى ذلك 

قائمة الرموز أو قائمة المصطلحات
List of Symbols or Glossary

قائمة الرموز تستخدم في التقارير والأبحاث التي تحتوي على الكثير من الرموز كاستخدام “س” للتعبير عن السرعة و “م” للتعبير عن المسافة وهكذا. جدول الرموز يوضح به هذه الرموز. أما جدول المصطلحات فيوضح به معنى المصطلحات المستخدمة مثل “السرعة اللحظية” أو “السرعة الخطية”. هاتين القائمتين تستخدمان غالباً في الأبحاث الأكاديمية الخاصة بالعلوم والهندسة ويقل استخدامها في مجالات الأدب والإدارة وغيرها

مافائدة هاتين القائمتين؟ عندما تكتب بحثاً أو تقريراً وتستخدم رمزا للتعبير عن كلمة فإنك توضح ذلك عند اول استخدام لهذا الرمز ثم في المرات التالية تكتفي باستخدام الرمزبدون شرح معناه. لا يمكن أن تقوم بشرح معنى الرمز كل مرة لأنك بذلك تكون قد كتبت الكلمة كل مرة وهو ما كنت تود أن تستغني عنه باستخدام الرمز. عندما يكون القارئ يقرأ في وسط التقرير ثم يصادف رمزاً قد سبق تعريفه فإنه قد يحتاج لاسترجاع التعريف. ولكن أين تم تعريف هذا الرمز؟ هناك صعوبة في البحث عن هذا التعريف في التقرير أو البحث. لو كانت هناك قائمة للرموز في أول البحث لكان من السهل الرجوع إليها عند الحاجة

في حالة تقارير العمل داخل المؤسسة يتم استخدام الكثير من الرموز التي يعرفها العاملين في المؤسسة وبالتالي لا يكون هناك داعٍ لوجود قائمة للرموز والمصطلحات. أما في حالة التعامل مع مؤسسات أخرى فربما احتجنا قائمة الرموز والمصطلحات. وخلاصة القول هو أن قوائم الأشكال والجداول والرموز والمصطلحات يستهلكان وقتاً لإعدادهما فلا تستخدمهما في العمل ما لم تكن هناك حاجة فِعلية. أما في كتابة الأبحاث الطويلة فغالباً ما يكون ذلك مطلوباً ومستخدماً


المقدمة
Introduction

المقدمة يجب أن توضح ثلاثة أشياء وهي: موضوع التقرير وخلفيته، الهدف من التقرير أو من الدراسة، حدود الدراسة او التقرير. يمكن ان تشتمل المقدمة أيضاً على شرح موجز لأقسام التقرير أو لمنهج الدراسة. فالمقدمة تجيب عن الأسئلة الآتية

أ- ما هو الموضوع وما هي أهميته؟
ب- ما هو هدف هذه الدراسة تحديداً؟ ولماذا تم عمل الدراسة (مثل أن الأبحاث السابقة لم تبحث هذه النقطة او أن مشكلة العمل مازالت قائمة)؟
ت- ما هو أسلوب الدراسة (دراسة نظرية، عملية، تسويقية،باستخدام الحاسوب،…)؟
ث- ما هي الأقسام التالية في التقرير؟

المقدمة لا تحتوي على أي نتائج أو توصيات أو تفاصيل الدراسة. فالمقدمة ليست ملخصاً للتقرير أو البحث. لتبسيط الأمر دعنا نفترض أنك ستلقي محاضرة لمجموعة من المديرين في المؤسسة عن تطوير عملية ما من عمليات التصنيع. كيف ستبدا؟ هل ستبدأ بشرح عملية التصنيع بعد التعديل أم ستبدأ بشرح نتائج التعديل؟ لا شك أنك تحتاج أن توضح لهم اولاً أهمية هذه العملية والحاجة لتطويرها ثم توضح الجزئية المحددة التي درستها في العملية وقد توضح الأسلوب الذي ستتبعه في شرح الموضوع. بهذا يكون الحاضرون قد تفهموا أهمية ما ستقوله وحدوده وكيفية شرحك للموضوع. ماذا لو لم تفعل ذلك؟ سيكون بين الحاضرين من يشعر أنك تتحدث في موضوع لا قيمة له لأنه يظن ان هذه العملية غير مهمة او انها متطورة جداً. ستجد من يسأل عن تفاصيل كان من المفترض أن تتحدث عنها في الاجزاء التالية. سيقول لك أحد المديرين في النهاية: ولكنك لم تدرس عملية كذا وكذا -نتيجة لأن حدود الدراسة لم توضح مسبقاً. هذا هو ما تحتاج ان تفعله في مقدمة التقرير أو البحث. فأنت تريد ان تُهيئ القارئ لقراءة البحث أو التقرير وهو متفهم لأهميته وأسلوبه وحدوده وتنظيم الأقسام التالية

في حالة الأبحاث العلمية فإن المفترض أن توضح هذه الأمور في المقدمة في كل الأحوال. أما في تقارير العمل فقد تكون بعض الأسئلة التي ستجيب عنها في المقدمة معلومة تماماً لقارئ التقرير وبالتالي لن يكون هناك فائدة من ذكرها. فمثلا عند تقديم تقرير لمديرك في العمل عن تطوير العمل في القسم الذي تعملون به فإنك لن تبدأ بشرح أهمية هذا القسم وما يقوم به لأن هذه أمور معلومة تماماً للقارئ. ليس معنى هذا أنه لا داعي لكتاب مقدمة في أي تقرير للعمل ولكن بعض التقارير قد لا تحتاج مقدمة مثل التقارير اليومية او الأسبوعية التي تعرض الأنشطة اليومية أو أرقام الإنتاج او المبيعات فمحتوى التقرير معلوم للجميع ولا يحتاج مقدمة، وبعض التقارير قد تحتاج مقدمة مختصرة تسجل أهمية التقرير والسبب في إعداده مثل الدراسات التي قد يتم الاحتفاظ بها للمستقبل، وبعض التقارير يحتاج مقدمة كاملة مثل التقارير المطولة لدراسة مشاكل العمل أو الخطط المستقبلية. ستجد أن المقدمة تزداد اهميتها كلما اختلفت نوعية القراء المحتملين فعندما يكون التقرير سيتم توزيعه على أقسام مختلفة داخل المؤسسة فإن المقدمة تكون لها اهمية عن ما إذا كان التقرير ستم توزيعه داخل قسم واحد وهكذا

المقدمة لابد ان تكون قصيرة بالنسبة لحجم التقرير فمثلا قد يكون طول المقدمة في حدود 3% من طول التقرير. فالتقارير المكونة من عشرات الصفحات قد تكون المقدمة فيها صفحة او اثنتين، والتقارير المكونة من ثلاثة او أربعة صفحات تكون مقدمتها بضعة أسطر

قلب التقرير
Main Body

قلب التقرير هو أكبر عناصر التقرير وهو يتكون عادة من عدة أجزاء أو أقسام. لاحظ انه لا يوضع عنوان باسم “قلب التقرير” وإنما هو مصطلح مستخدم هنا لتسمية الأجزاء الوسطى في التقرير. قلب التقرير يشرح المشكلة او الموضوع بشيء من التفصيل ويوضح ما تم فعله لحل المشكلة او دراسة الموضوع ويوضح كذلك النتائج وتحليلها. أقسام قلب التقرير تختلف حسب طبيعة البحث أو التقرير ولكن لنستعرض أمثلة لبعض الأقسام المعتادة لقلب التقارير

الأبحاث العلمية: ا- الخلفية النظرية والأبحاث السابقة، ب- طريقة الدراسة، ت- النتائج وتحليلها أو مناقشتها

تقارير العمل التي تشرح ما تم عمله لحل مشكلة او تحسين شيء ما: أ- شرح المشكلة بالتفصيل، ب- الخطوات التي تم اتباعها، ت- نتائج هذه الخطوات ومدلولاتها

تقارير العمل التي تقترح تغيير عملية ما: أ- شرح الوضع الحالي، ب- شرح الوضع المقترح، ت- شرح النتائج المتوقعة أو مقارنة الوضع المقترح بالوضع الحالي

تقارير دراسات الجدوى: أ- شرح المشروع، ب- شرح المعلومات المتوفرة عن السوق والمنافسين واحتياجات العملاء والمنتجات البديلة، ت- شرح التكاليف المختلفة والمبيعات المتوقعة، ث- عرض التحليلات الاقتصادية

تقارير العمل التي تعرض بيانات المبيعات او الإنتاجية: يتم التقسيم حسب المنتجات

بالطبع يوجد انواع أخرى من التقارير والتي قد يكون لها تقسيمات أخرى. لتقسيم الموضوع إلى أقسام فإن علينا أن نحاول تقسيم الموضوع بشكل متسلسل وهذا التسلسل قد ياخذ أشكالا عديدة مثل

أ- تسلسل منطقي او فكري مثل التسلسل المذكور أعلاه في الأبحاث العلمية حيث نبدأ بدراسة الأبحاث السابقة ثم نقوم استخدام طريقة ما لدراستنا ثم نحصل على نتائج ثم نحللها

ب- تسلسل زمني: مثل التسلسل الذي نستخدمه لتقديم تقرير علمي عن أي كائن حي فإنه من الطبيعي أن نبدأ بنشأته واماكن تواجده ثم نتحدث عن تطوره او نموه ثم قد نتحدث عن طبيعته وتأثيره على الكائنات الأخرى ثم قد ننتهي بمكافحته (إن كان من الجراثيم أو الحشرات) أو وفاته. التسلسل الزمني يستخدم كذلك عند شرح حدث تاريخي

ت- تسلسل مكاني او إداري مثل التسلسل الذي نستخدمه لعرض أنشطة الإدارات المختلفة بعرض كل إدارة على حدة أو تقرير عن نتائج مدن او دول مختلفة بعرض نتائج كل مدينة أو كل دولة على حدة

ث- تسلسل موضوعي مثل أن نعرض أداء جميع الدول في الصحة ثم اداء جميع الدول في الإقتصاد ثم اداء جميع الدول في التعليم وهكذا

ج- تسلسل أهمية أو قيمة مثل تقارير العمل التي تعرض العديد من المقترحات أو تتحدث عن العيد من الأنشطة فقد يتم العرض بترتيب الأهمية أو القيمة المالية

ح- ترتيب أبجدي أو رقمي مثل التقرير الذي يتحدث عن توزيع جوائز على أشخاص على نفس المنزلة فنلجأ للترتيب الأبجدي او الترتيب بالرقم الكودي أو ماشابه ذلك

هذه بعض أساليب تقسيم قلب التقرير وبالطبع قد يكون هناك تسلسل آخر ومُعد التقرير عليه اختيار التقسيم المناسب


الاستنتاجات أو التوصيات
Conclusions or Recommendations

الاستنتاجات هي المعلومات التي استنبطناها من نتائج الدراسة أو توصلنا إليها من بيانات التقرير. هذا القسم لابد أن يحتوي الإجابة على السؤال الأساسي للبحث أو التقرير وان تكون الإجابة نابعة من خطوات الدراسة أو إجراءات العمل. فمثلا البحث العلمي قد يُثبت أمراً ما أو يثبت علاقة بين متغيرات، بينما تقارير العمل قد توضح تحسن الأداء أو وجود فرص للاستثمار في صناعة ما. ينبغي ألا تحتوي الاستنتاجات بيانات لم يتم ذكرها في التقرير أو استنتاجات ليست نابعة من نتائج التقرير

التوصيات هي الأشياء التي نوصي بأن يتم إجراؤها بناءً على ما استفدناه واستنتجناه من التقرير. فمثلا التقرير الذي يوضح خطة استراتيجية ينتهي بتوصية باتباع استراتيجية من الاستراتيجيات التي عرضت في التقرير والتقرير الذي يقترح حلا لمشكلة يجب أن ينتهي بتوصية بتنفيذ أحد الحلول والبحث العلمي قد يوصي ببحث نقطة ما أو إجراء مزيد من البحوث في مجال ما

بعض تقارير العمل مثل تلك التي تَعرض بيانات فقط بدون تَحليلها - مثل التقارير الدورية للإنتاجية والاستهلاكات- لا يكون لها أي استنتاجات أو توصيات. كذلك الحال في التقاريرالدراسية التي يَشرح فيها الطالب موضوعاً ما فإنه قد لا يكون هناك استنتاجات أو توصيات. دراسات العمل غالباً ما يوجد بها قِسم خاص للاستنتاجات والتوصيات. الأبحاث العلمية يجب أن يوجد بها استنتاجات ولكن قد لا تكون هناك توصيات احياناً. في حالة وجود استنتاجات وتوصيات فقد يوضعان في قسم واحد أو يوضع كل منهما في قسم منفصل وفي هذه الحالة تأتي الاستنتاجات أولاً ثم التوصيات. في حالة وجود توصيات أو استنتاجات أو كلاهما فإنه ينبغي كتابتهما بعناية مثل التي تُعطى للملخص لأن هذه الأجزاء هي التي يقرؤها أغلب القراء ولأنها تحتوي نتيجة البحث والتوصية التي سيتم الموافقة عليها أو رفضها من قبل المدير أو المديرين

المراجع
References

في الأبحاث العلمية الرسمية يجب كتابة المراجع التي تمت الاستعانة بها لإجراء الدراسة مثل أبحاث سابقة أو كتب أو مقالات. في تقارير العمل ففي الأغلب لا يكون هناك قسم للمراجع لأن معظم التقارير تكون مُعتَمِدة على بيانات داخلية للمؤسسة. ولكن في بعض الأحيان قد يكون من الضروري ذكر المراجع في الدراسات الفنية المتقدمة أو الدراسات الإدارية المعتمدة على معلومات خارجية مثل دراسات الجدوى والتخطيط الاستراتيجي

قد تتساءل ولماذا نكتب المراجع؟ لكي يتمكن القارئ من معرفة المصادر التي اعتمدت عليها في الدراسة وبالتالي يمكنه الرجوع إليها أو التأكد من أن الكاتب اعتمد على مصادر جيدة. افترض أنك قمت بدراسة عن حجم المبيعات المتوقع العام القادم بالجنيه فلاشك ان ستعتمد على مصادر عالمية ومحلية توضح التوقعات بالنسبة للسوق والتوقعات بالنسبة للتضخم وما إلى ذلك. قد يكون للمدير الذي يقرأ التقرير شك في المصدر الذي استخدمته لتوقع زيادة الطلب في السوق وبالتالي فإن كتابتك للمصادر تمكنه من أن يطلب منك الاعتماد على مصدر آخر. كتابة المصادر قد تكون هامة بعد سنوات من كتابة التقرير حيث تمكننا من معرفة مصادر التقرير والتي قد نستعين بها مرة أخرى عند إعداد دراسة مماثلة. كتابة المصادر قد تُعفيك من المسئولية عند تبين خطأ التوقعات وذلك لأن التقرير يوضح المصدر الذي اعتمدت عليه. في البحث العلمي يستفيد الباحثون كثيرا من كتابة المصادر لأنها تمكنها من الوصول إلى الأبحاث السابقة والتي تساعدهم في بحثهم الحالي

كتابة المصادر لها بعد آخر لا يَقل أهمية عن ما سبق وهو الأمانة في كتابة التقرير. فمن الأمانة أن تُوضِّح مصدر المعلومات وأن تُوَفِّيه حَقَه بأن تَذكره في التقرير أو البحث. وبالتالي فعند الاستعانة بأي مصدر يَنبغي أن تكتبه في قائمة المراجع (أو أسفل الصفحة). مع مراعاة أن أي كلام منقول حرفياً يجب وضعه بين علامات تَنْصيص ”….” وبالطبع يُذكَر المصدر. هذا يقودنا إلى نقطةٍ هامة وهي أنه لا يَصح أن يكون البحث عبارة عن نقل حرفي لأبحاث وتقارير الآخرين. المُفترض أن البحث الذي تضع عليه اسمك هو من إعدادك أنت وبكلماتك أنت. لا مانع من الاستعانة بالمراجع وبتقارير الآخرين ولكن الاستعانة تعني استخدام المعلومات الواردة في تقاريرهم وليس نقلها بالكامل نقلاً حرفياً. يستثنى من ذلك أن تحتاج لنقل تعريف أو فقرة صغيرة وفي هذه الحالة توضع بين علامات تَنْصيص كما ذكرنا 

عند كتابة المراجع يلزم توضيح البيانات الآتية لكل مصدر

الكتب: اسم المؤلف، اسم الكتاب، رقم الطبعة أو الإصدار، اسم الناشر، بلد الناشر، سنة النشر

الأبحاث العلمية والمقالات: اسم المؤلف، اسم المصدر المقالة أو البحث، اسم المجلة العلمية التي نشرت بها المقالة، رقم المجلد للمجلة العلمية ورقم الصفحات، سنة نشر المقالة، أرقام الصفحات

كتابة المراجع في الأبحاث العلمية يجب أن يَتبع التنسيق الخاص بالجامعة أو دار النشر والذي يختلف من حيثترتيب كتابة بيانات المصدر وشكل الكتابة 


المرفقات
Appendix (Appendices) or Attachements

المرفقات هي معلومات يتم إرفاقها (إلحاقها) بالتقرير أو البحث. لماذا؟ لأن هذه المعلومات ليست أساسية لكي توضع في التقرير نفسه ولكنها في نفس الوقت قد تكون مهمة لبعض القراء أو أننا لا ندري إن كان قارئ التقرير سيهتم بها أو لا. المرفقات تساعد على تقليل حجم التقرير الأصلي وتتيح للقارئ المهتم بجزئية ما أن يطلع عليها في المرفقات. المرفقات تحتوي بيانات تفصيلية أو بيانات هامشية مثل

حسابات تفصيلية
معلومات تفصيلية عن دراسات سابقة
صور
بيانات تاريخية

قد لا يحتوي التقرير على أي مرفقات أو يحتوي على مرفق واحد أو أكثر. كل مرفق يحتوي على مجموعة من من البيانات بمعنى أنه لا يتم وضع كل البيانات التفصيلية المختلفة في مرفق واحد. لا توجد قاعدة صريحة لما يتم إرفاقه سوى أنها بيانات قد يهتم بها القارئ أو بعض القراء. هناك بيانات يكون من الواضح أنها يجب أن تكون في المرفقات وهناك بيانات قد يحدث خلاف في وضعها في جوهر التقرير أو وضعها في المرفقات. الأمر كذلك يتوقف على ثقافة المؤسسة فقد تجد مديراً يحب أن يرى تفاصيل أكثر من آخر وبالتالي فهو يفضل وضع بيانات أكثر في وسط التقرير بينما الآخر يفضل وضعها في المرفقات. بصفة عامة فإن التقارير القصيرة التي تحتوي المعلومات الأساسية أفضل خاصة تقارير العمل

كما ذكرنا فإن التقارير القصيرة قد تكون عناصرها أقل بكثير ولكن التقارير الطويلة والهامة قد يكون بها معظم هذه العناصر أو كلها. سوف أستعرض إن شاء الله في المقالات القادمة أمثلة لهذه العناصر وبعض الملاحظات العامة وكذلك كيفية البحث عن المعلومات​
الموضوع منقول لأجل الفائدة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مهندس: ضياء الدين مختار


----------



## abosalah1 (3 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هشمشم (5 يناير 2010)

هل يوجد تقرير نهائي جاهز للمهندس المشرف على تنفيذ مشروع أعمال مدنيه


----------



## سلطي (26 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لكم على هذة المعلومات ولكن انا ابحث عن كتابة التقارير الهندسية للمهندس المشرف او الاستشاري بالغة العربية والانجليزي ولكم الاجر عند اللة


----------



## ابوجهاد المصري (8 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bryar (8 يونيو 2010)

شكرا للشرح الوافي والجيد وارجوا اعلامي عن ماهي اهم محتويات التقارير (َQuartely Report) وهل يحتاج لأدخال نفس العناصر الأساسية المذكورة 
مع التقدير


----------



## عادل 1980 (8 يونيو 2010)

شكراً أخى

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## eng.zahid (30 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووور


----------



## جنر511ال (4 أغسطس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية على هذى الطرح الجميل


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (20 أكتوبر 2010)

نقل مفيد ورائع, جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## safa aldin (12 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Jamal (20 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## salm13 (27 فبراير 2011)

مشكور اخوي على النصائح لعداد التقرير


----------



## ABOALSARA (8 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ABOALSARA (8 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور اخي


----------



## حاتم شلالدة (9 أبريل 2013)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (11 أبريل 2013)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## jmergani (12 أبريل 2013)

Thaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## محمد مزاحم (18 مايو 2013)

مشكككككككككككككور


----------

